# Push for croc culling safaris



## News Bot (Mar 19, 2009)

*Published:* 19-Mar-09 05:44 PM
*Source:* AAP via NEWS.com.au

CULLING crocodiles or hunting them safari-style is being considered by the Northern Territory Government after an 11-year-old girl was savagely killed in a flooded creek.

*Read More...*


----------



## dougj91 (Mar 19, 2009)

about time to


----------



## souldoubt (Mar 19, 2009)

no way Im totally opposed. They dont take any **** from humans they are animals that need to be treated with and deserve our respect.


----------



## abbott75 (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm all for it. We need to cull more roos too, while were at it.


----------



## chiko48 (Mar 19, 2009)

dj_jhoosh said:


> about time to


i agree


----------



## cadwallader (Mar 19, 2009)

narr 
its the crocs home it our risk going near it!
if some one walked in to your home you would probs get angry to!


----------



## ivonavich (Mar 19, 2009)

they are an apex predator in their enviroment... very necessary for the balance of the ecosystem the reside in...


----------



## KaaTom (Mar 19, 2009)

The girl that was killed last weekend ignored signs and the locked gate and went swimming there anyway, not to mention the parent/s of all the kids thatlet them even after flooding.
Its the crocs natural habitat not ours so we should be the ones to stay out and should not be killing the crocs. 
Same goes with the sharks....


----------



## Australis (Mar 19, 2009)

The tourist hunting "safaris" have been pushed, for sometime.. it isn't a recent knee jerk reaction.


----------



## zack13 (Mar 19, 2009)

so i guess all the people who think this should be legal think we should kill sharks for attacking us. come on it is your own risk. dont get me wrong i feel sorry for the people but it isnt the crocs fault. and since people get bitten by snakes we should encourage shovling of them. get real.

JMO


----------



## smeejason (Mar 19, 2009)

I am a hunter but not interested in shooting a croc but there is a very good case for it. If we followed africa's model and allowed the cashed up american hunters to shoot a couple of them at exobedent prices it wil pay the wages and the protection of a lot more of our ecosystems.
The Rhino is now thriving because of this practice in africa. Plus if the aboriginals are getting a part of it like they do with most Buff hunts these days they will take far more interest in them and the preservation too. You are kidding yourself if you think they are not shot now and treate dlike vermin in the remote areas. If they were worth dollars it becomes a big difference. 
When i hunted in the cape last year there was a salty in every little piece of water and some were monstors(took a horse left on the bank for pig bait) was awesome to see and know that they were there but allowing a few select ones to be hunted wil not upset the balance to much


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Mar 19, 2009)

if u know there are crocs in ur area and u want to go swimming in a creek, its ur fault if a croc bites off half ur ****. maybe the government can build a public swimming pool with a fence round it so crocs dont need to die and retart kids that have no common sence have somewhere to swim


----------



## abbott75 (Mar 19, 2009)

zack13 said:


> so i guess all the people who think this should be legal think we should kill sharks for attacking us. come on it is your own risk. dont get me wrong i feel sorry for the people but it isnt the crocs fault. and since people get bitten by snakes we should encourage shovling of them. get real.
> 
> JMO



No, I am for _regulated croc culling._ I am definitely *against *mindless predator killing. There is a massive difference.


----------



## bk201 (Mar 19, 2009)

Australia isnt Africa we dont need people to hunt our native wildlife for fun to support there conservation so anythoughts that way is stupid.

our government has the money to protect them and is currently doing so...any push for hunting crocs around the time of a croc feeding on a kid is way to biased...but hunting the crocs at all will allow greedy people to take advantage of it whos to say how many smaller crocs will be shot or how many of the croc limits are and how many people will dump already shot smaller crocs if they see bigger ones to shoot....

same with the sharks...recent attacks they tried to push for increased shark hunting to 'protect" people even though most of the sharks they kill and sell soely for profit are completly harmless.

sounds like another move by tourist companys,hunters and people who want to make money from killing crocs these people couldnt care less about conservation and are in it purely for a quick buck

IMO any wildlife that people want to hunt for any reason that is currently protected should have a full study done by both government departments and conservationist to look into the effect of such hunting before anything is changed instead of allowing tourist companys to hire there own "scientists" to do there studys into there hunting etc.
and not a 5 week study by lazy government officials a 10 year study and even after the study there proposal should be rejected


----------



## zack13 (Mar 19, 2009)

abbott75 said:


> No, I am for _regulated croc culling._ I am definitely *against *mindless predator killing. There is a massive difference.


 
There is no need for the culling of them. They do nothing wrong the people who go swimming with crocs and get attacked should be in high contension for the darwin awards.


----------



## Serpentes_15 (Mar 19, 2009)

The fact that they kill people should not even come into the decision. Cars kill people, bathtubs kill people, cigarettes and alcohol kill people, despite the fact that road safety signs and health warnings are all over the place. If people can't deal with crocs, sharks, spiders and elapids then bugger off out of aust.

On the other hand though croc hunting could, as much as i find it distaseful to admit, promote their conservation in a similair way to croc farming. They become a resource by attracting people that feel tough when they kill big animals, increase tourist movement in rural areas and potentially will be tolerated more as people can make money off them.

The problem is however that these things cannot be regulated properly. Hunters always love to go for the big catch, and slowly over time it's possible that the alleic frequency for genes that create larger individuals will shift. This type of shift in genetic diversity is irreversible in terms of our control. 

The only way i could possibly justify croc hunting is if it were required for their future conservation. This is not hte case as croc farming has allready done this and we a have good wild populations in aust. Just the way it should be. 

They are not roos existing in post settlement farmland, or habitat thats been dramatically changed by humans that leads to almost pest numbers of roos. These animals are where they belong and are existing in the most natural of settings so there is definately no need to kull them other than the fact that people are just plain scared of them and ignorant of their significance in the ecosystem


----------



## Serpentes_15 (Mar 19, 2009)

bk201 said:


> Australia isnt Africa we dont need people to hunt our native wildlife for fun to support there conservation so anythoughts that way is stupid.
> 
> our government has the money to protect them and is currently doing so...any push for hunting crocs around the time of a croc feeding on a kid is way to biased...but hunting the crocs at all will allow greedy people to take advantage of it whos to say how many smaller crocs will be shot or how many of the croc limits are and how many people will dump already shot smaller crocs if they see bigger ones to shoot....
> 
> ...



Nail on the head mate. People in general just jump into these ideas as if they no the ways of the world. Trace the evolutionary history of C. porosus and its evident how long they have persisted here unchanged. Anything short of understanding Selective pressures and the ecology of their past environments for the past 200my, which is never going to happen, will be insufficiant to properly regulate populational controls on an apex predator, in such complex systems.

Your right people just want to make a buck and destroy anything that doesn't fit in with their perfect little fairy tale Australia.


----------



## Niall (Mar 20, 2009)

W .T.F!! i hope it doesnt go through because their the people who are building in the crocs territory the crocs arent coming closer.
They know theres crocs around and they still build around the habitat, Personly i just think they are in it just for the money they dont care about peoples lifes, if they dont want crocs eating people well they should stop moving further into the home rage of the crocs its not that hard.
You cant just go shoot a bloody croc because you think its in ur home range think what used to be there before you.
If the NT Goverment allows this i am going to be 1 of many pissed off people.


----------



## smeejason (Mar 20, 2009)

bk201 said:


> Australia isnt Africa we dont need people to hunt our native wildlife for fun to support there conservation so anythoughts that way is stupid.
> guess that goes for america as well as they have hunting conservation.. and you are right australia is not africa we are light years behind in this area.
> not all hunters are like Elma Fud most are wealthy business men that will be interested in this as they are the only ones with enough money to do so... stupid is one thing they are not ...
> 
> ...


 totally agree and i believe this was done


----------



## Tozzay (Mar 20, 2009)

*Its final : OUR GOVERNMENT IS STUPID*

Im sorry but i am really hating the australian government right now
one minute they are all for conserving our ecosystems and the next they want to cull or hunt crucial animals that live in those ecosystems.
Animals like crocodiles and sharks deserve respect afterall crocodiles are believed to be related to the dinosaur we should be wanting to know as much as possible about these amazing creatures.
Yes they can kill you.
But humans enter their teritory then think its the animals fault they got hurt.
If another human entered our house and we felt threatened there is not one person who wouldnt want to protect their teritory.
Everyone who lives in that area should be aware of the crocodiles by now if there is that many of them.
Its clear they are teritorial animals.
If you Don't want to be eaten
Don't enter their home its that simple.


People really do piss me off some times.
someone said to me the other day that if it was my family being eaten by a crocodile i would want it killed.
BUT thats so un true. My family isnt dumb enough to enter a shark or crocodiles teritory plus its not the animals fault.

This is an issue that needs to be fixed
yeah protect the welfare of humans but what about the welfare of the animals?


----------



## DENNYCRANE (Mar 20, 2009)

Im against this.


----------



## Slugga!! (Mar 20, 2009)

It is a terrible story, and i am sorry for the family.

It all comes down to assessing the risks and and consequences... unfortunately the consequences won this time. Much like swimming in the ocean (sharks) or running around in an open field with a big metal pole in the middle of a thunder storm.. do it often enough and you may luck out...

As for the culling, i am a framers son and believe that culling has a place. Not sure about the crocs, and i'm cautious to comment because i simply dont know enough about croc populations up there (and am not gonna make judement on a news article). If they aren't destroying their natrural environment then leave them be. Roos n koalas down here though..... take em out gunney... their numbers (in areas) are destroying everything..


----------



## JasonL (Mar 20, 2009)

The problem with trophy hunting is you end up taking all the larger animals out of the system, which changes the gene pool. Larger "trophy" animals need to be left, and that includes other animals such as Kangaroos. If you take all the larger, healthier, more dominant animals out of a particular area, then less dominant, less healthy animals get a chance to breed, which isn't how nature was intended to work. I'm all for killing anything.... for a purpose.


----------



## Serpentes_15 (Mar 20, 2009)

Thank you JasonL for actually pointing out some basic aspects of population ecology. Let's hope that more people can see it from this perspective and keep fingers crossed that those who make major decisions on this issue share in this most basic of knowledge..... don't hold your breath though


----------



## JasonL (Mar 20, 2009)

Yeah well, it not really rocket science and with whats happened to elephants in many parts of the world (becoming tuskless due to tusked ones being killed for ivory) you'd think it would catch on with other animals.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Mar 20, 2009)

I vote we start culling ignorant humans instead!


----------



## wiz-fiz (Mar 20, 2009)

abbott75 said:


> I'm all for it. We need to cull more roos too, while were at it.


I agree, but only because we have made it so they are over populated by clearing trees and making more grassland.




KaaTom said:


> The girl that was killed last weekend ignored signs and the locked gate and went swimming there anyway, not to mention the parent/s of all the kids thatlet them even after flooding.
> Its the crocs natural habitat not ours so we should be the ones to stay out and should not be killing the crocs.
> Same goes with the sharks....


 and snakes....

i agree we shouldn't kill crocs because a small group of adults are idiots. we haven't made them be over populated or anything that should warent us killing them so they don't harm themselves in the future (that i'm aware of)
just my two cents


Will


----------



## kandi (Mar 20, 2009)

abbott75 said:


> No, I am for _regulated croc culling._ I am definitely *against *mindless predator killing. There is a massive difference.


 i agree


----------



## gravitation (Mar 20, 2009)

GSXR_Boy said:


> I vote we start culling ignorant humans instead!



I second that notion.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Mar 20, 2009)

gravitation said:


> I second that notion.


 
Great minds.... !!


----------



## Daryl_H (Mar 20, 2009)

smeejason said:


> I am a hunter but not interested in shooting a croc but there is a very good case for it. If we followed africa's model and allowed the cashed up american hunters to shoot a couple of them at exobedent prices it wil pay the wages and the protection of a lot more of our ecosystems.
> The Rhino is now thriving because of this practice in africa. Plus if the aboriginals are getting a part of it like they do with most Buff hunts these days they will take far more interest in them and the preservation too. You are kidding yourself if you think they are not shot now and treate dlike vermin in the remote areas. If they were worth dollars it becomes a big difference.
> When i hunted in the cape last year there was a salty in every little piece of water and some were monstors(took a horse left on the bank for pig bait) was awesome to see and know that they were there but allowing a few select ones to be hunted wil not upset the balance to much


 

you hit the nail on the head it is a good direction to follow


----------



## LullabyLizard (Mar 20, 2009)

Why should the crocs suffer for human stupidity?


----------



## souldoubt (Mar 20, 2009)

Slugga!! said:


> It is a terrible story, and i am sorry for the family.
> 
> It all comes down to assessing the risks and and consequences... unfortunately the consequences won this time. Much like swimming in the ocean (sharks) or running around in an open field with a big metal pole in the middle of a thunder storm.. do it often enough and you may luck out...
> 
> As for the culling, i am a framers son and believe that culling has a place. Not sure about the crocs, and i'm cautious to comment because i simply dont know enough about croc populations up there (and am not gonna make judement on a news article). If they aren't destroying their natrural environment then leave them be. Roos n koalas down here though..... take em out gunney... their numbers (in areas) are destroying everything..



What the ****....koala numbers are DEclining, and eating all those eucalyptus leaves must make you furious. Not to mention Chlamydia, this disease is not easily cured, it is sexually transmitted and most infection koalas are euthanaised - so any killing of healthy koalas just is not sustainable.

As for Roo's well the other side to that arguement is that we dont cull farmers for leading kangaroos to believe that the conditions are good (abundant food and water) so they should keep reproducing...its humans fault that kangaroos are 'overpopulated' (if you wish to use that word) so we should be trying to find a long term solution instead of the short term "oh lets just shoot them" mentality. Kangaroos have this wonderful ability to put embryo's in diapause -which means that they DONT naturally overpopulate.

I do agree with everyone whos saying that entering a croc or sharks home doesnt make it their fault when they attack you. Everyone is aware of what may happen when they venture into these areas so you have to take responsibility and wear the consequences whatever they might be. I swim in the ocean all the time and I would never hold it against a shark if I was attacked


----------



## cris (Mar 20, 2009)

souldoubt said:


> What the ****....koala numbers are DEclining, and eating all those eucalyptus leaves must make you furious. Not to mention Chlamydia, this disease is not easily cured, it is sexually transmitted and most infection koalas are euthanaised - so any killing of healthy koalas just is not sustainable.
> 
> As for Roo's well the other side to that arguement is that we dont cull farmers for leading kangaroos to believe that the conditions are good (abundant food and water) so they should keep reproducing...its humans fault that kangaroos are 'overpopulated' (if you wish to use that word) so we should be trying to find a long term solution instead of the short term "oh lets just shoot them" mentality. Kangaroos have this wonderful ability to put embryo's in diapause -which means that they DONT naturally overpopulate.
> 
> I do agree with everyone whos saying that entering a croc or sharks home doesnt make it their fault when they attack you. Everyone is aware of what may happen when they venture into these areas so you have to take responsibility and wear the consequences whatever they might be. I swim in the ocean all the time and I would never hold it against a shark if I was attacked



Koalas arnt declining in some of their introduced/feral populations 

Eating native animals like roos and other animals is far more environmentally friendly than eating other types of food, virtually every animal is natural food for humans and sustainably harvesting or using native animals is generally much better than using desructive exotic animals to provide meat and skin like cattle, sheep etc.

The key to getting it right is doing enough research to understand how to use such resources in a way that benifits humans and our environment. I fail to see how wild crocs couldnt be used sustainably. I think they should have permits available to hunt abundant and secure native animals for pratical use such as food or skin. The permits could fund enforcement to prevent poaching and also conservation work. Humans have as much right to live on earth as any other animal, its just as natural for someone to eat a croc as it is for a croc to eat them.


----------



## Serpentes_15 (Mar 20, 2009)

GSXR_Boy said:


> I vote we start culling ignorant humans instead!





kandi said:


> i agree





gravitation said:


> I second that notion.



I also agree. 

We can start a posse and drive around with us hanging out the back of a hilux weilding our rifles all the way. People will pay thousands to come along and we can boost the economy as well as improve the gene pool.

If nothing else can we at least make it a survey question.


----------



## souldoubt (Mar 21, 2009)

I totally agree that eating native animals is more environmentally friendly than livestock we have such as ruminants (who produce ridiculous amounts of methane) and pigs (who wouldnt be such a problem if they werent feral and causing so much land damage and pressure on our animals) and more to the point australia just isnt designed for hooved animals, however we arent talking about farming and eating these animals, this situation is about allowing trophy hunting and culling (which is already happening) of wildlife. Its just not sustainable to harvest any wildlife such as fish for example to support the human population, these animals must come from a farming environment or our amazing wildlife in Australia will suffer dramatically.

Your right in saying that humans have just as much right to be hear as other animals, however the other animals arent causing anywhere near as much damage to our earth as human are, nor can I think of a vertebrate animals that has populations that are even close to the density of humans. Humans are far more destructive than any other animals on earth and the fact that a huge amount of people think the way we are currently using our resources and treating our earth is fine is a massive problem.....I'd like to finish with a quote "humans treat this planet as if we have another one to go to"

My point is that yes humans do have a right to be here just like other animals, however humans dont have the right to ruin the planet for all the other species.



cris said:


> Eating native animals like roos and other animals is far more environmentally friendly than eating other types of food, virtually every animal is natural food for humans and sustainably harvesting or using native animals is generally much better than using desructive exotic animals to provide meat and skin like cattle, sheep etc.
> 
> The key to getting it right is doing enough research to understand how to use such resources in a way that benifits humans and our environment. I fail to see how wild crocs couldnt be used sustainably. I think they should have permits available to hunt abundant and secure native animals for pratical use such as food or skin. The permits could fund enforcement to prevent poaching and also conservation work. Humans have as much right to live on earth as any other animal, its just as natural for someone to eat a croc as it is for a croc to eat them.


----------



## souldoubt (Mar 21, 2009)

Serpentes_15 said:


> I also agree.
> 
> We can start a posse and drive around with us hanging out the back of a hilux weilding our rifles all the way. People will pay thousands to come along and we can boost the economy as well as improve the gene pool.
> 
> If nothing else can we at least make it a survey question.



Im in! as long as we can do it humanely haha


----------

